# Who carries some?



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

I was just watching a program on FOXTEL about Australia and all its creatures, namely the box jelly fish and the (forgive the spelling) irikanji jelly fish. It occured to me that all of us really should carry a bottle of vinegar aboard as it could save us, our mates we are paddling/peddling with or any other person that we may come across one day who needs some.

Does anyone else carry a bottle in their yak? I think from now on I might just have some on hand.


----------



## Bartek (Dec 12, 2007)

I carry some in the first aid kit in the 4wd, but that raises another question

how many yakkers carry a first aid kit in their yak?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

You're better off with a thermos of hot water, but not so hot that it'll scald you. The active ingredient of the venom breaks down with heat. Vinegar is no longer recommended for treating jellyfish stings


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Peril said:


> You're better off with a thermos of hot water, but not so hot that it'll scald you. The active ingredient of the venom breaks down with heat. Vinegar is no longer recommended for treating jellyfish stings


thats weird, because they still have it located in a big red box at all the beaches and at the life gaurds tower also. It is not meant to relieve pain or breakdown venom like the hot water treatment, but apparantly vinegar prevents the stingy bits from stinging again and again.

Might be handy to carry both if you have the room maybe?


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

The vinegar might just be to make your leg taste nice when you try to chew it off because of the pain before you die. I thought if you got nailed by a box nothing could save you certainly vinegar is not going to make any difference to your survival chances, or do I have my invertebrates confused?


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

vinegar just help stop the pain. Does not help stop the venom very well though. If you get stung by irakanji, then you better radio the coast guard to send a chopper to come get you as they can cripple you very quickly.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

On the Goldy, the lifeguards are now using hotwater.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Biggera Yakker said:


> On the Goldy, the lifeguards are now using hotwater.


Are we talking about Blue Bottles or Box Jellys?


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Would a Thermos of hot vinegar work?


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Doug, have you seen that documentry on Australian lifestyle...its called The Castle.....like one of the blokes on it your an ideas man mate 8) :lol: :lol:

Whats the point of pussy footing around it, want the stuff cooked?...spray them with metho and drop a match 8)

On a serious note, yep I carry a first aid kit, usual stuff...pressure bandage, gauge, tweezers, sciccors and bits n pieces. Has its own waterproof container[came as a fully stocked kit for boats but its a few years old and I havnt quite replaced as much as ive taken from it so supplys are dwindling, allthough some of the missing stuff are those stupid little bandaids, the important stuff is there] We dont have the problem with jellyfish down here....just blue ring occys 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

On the Goldy, the lifeguards are now using hotwater.

so are we in NSW. for the majority of all stings and bites from marine fishes, shellfish and jellyfishes (irikudji, box, blue bottles, etc.)

yaker was completely correct with the ida if denaturing the protein base of the posion, this may not cause a loss in pain, but will effectively prevent any further 'poisoning'


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWT9ay4AAB7XgAAQQIUgMBgAP+/fsDAA1ssNTJiFP1TR6I9NTIxqEU/VPJkQGQNBoA1MRlMKHhIyM1GiECv+OUZjelq8GlLGIE8QWsITGi6hybP6hU52VJwRoLPrwjzw7AfngTqvCn0rjIQyls3mURZDQgr4hcGCuEo7TdOdRyuzdxLTW8tt56CoBATAIoB7ZpPNW6JXMNumWWLv7q8epMoPBVQHRYPTxaIsUDimumrGw3o1BOGLaUxdayOUjQiR1yEXucKlJD7BiRJMa1RDfi7kinChIMn61lw=


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> An old husbands tale implied that peeing on the area would stop the cells that had not yet fired, from shooting.
> 
> Scientific tests have killed off that theory. Jeez I'm glad I wasn't the researcher who had to disprove that one.. getting stung and peed on at the same time.
> 
> Red.


Some people find this enjoy being peeed on Red................. Now where did I leave that gimp suit?


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2006)

Would VB be good enough? If so then my answer would be yes...providing it is required in the first half of the fishing trip.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

my wife is in uni at the moment studying nursing so I asked her about the vinegar. The answer is that it doesnt stop the pain, nor cure the sting. What it does do however is neutralise the other stingy bits that attach themselves to you from stinging you repeatidly (apparantly they keep firing once attached) and therefore increasing your chances of survival by preventing further stings.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX1sHWUAACnfgAAQUOeAAgABEAo///+wMADjKGqn4mmSeiU9Q9Go0eFHqb1IYZGmmmRhMjBNAYGmhEYkHkgaGgBpjQx+umabwErv21ny730HMP/NqCitSZzhaCH1wQlpJjEcg1+Uz64rVt2sx2n1fWmjloE+JDig/E2S2UgXnYu9/Hkm2KhjY8iCGCzUXv34w6Uy9R6T8UE0UWmcm6d994qNguQE1ltsooqLrLUwaR8i2MVhQ5O4c4LbJLp/ld6hSFKRDK5dCQoZ2jI0MQwLVgyUi/I4CxEdhIxvdXLBasZ4qDl0EoZBOaA7pWlmQEJEdjC+lziLzWF+gPjFcJzQKLBRuOn8XckU4UJB9bB1lA==


----------



## alfie (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm an Ambo and I just checked the Qld Ambulance Service case managment guidelines. At the moment they say the vinegar treatment is still used for cuboidal jellyfish. ( Box and Irukandji )

Other jellyfish stings are irrigated with sea water and ice packs are used to ease pain. We then give Morphine or Penthrane for pain managment.

Hot water treatment is used for bullrout, stonefish and stingray envenomations. If it's on a foot, you place both feet in a bucket of hot water. The theory being that when it's too hot to hold the uninjured foot in the water, it's too hot for the other which may be insensitive to the heat due to the pain.

Treatments do change as studies are done, but that's the current treatment here.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

After my little accident with my knife yesterday morning, I dutifully beetled off to the chemist and stocked up on some first aid supplies for next time. This of course ensures that I'll never need them, which will be fine by me.

Seeing as we've given up on the vinegar, who carries bolt cutters? I've got a small pair stashed away but hope I never have cause to require them.


rawprawn said:


> Some people find this enjoy being peeed on Red................. Now where did I leave that gimp suit?


I worked on a documentary some years ago called Tokyo Bound, which was a graphic tour through the Japanese bondage scene. Amazing how much people will pay to impersonate a urinal. Don't get me started on the hot wax thing (although it might work for denaturing protein venoms at a pinch).


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Aaaggghhh, now you've done it, I am the one who carries the kitchen sink :? now I will have to add vinegar to my inventory. I have considered it but will now have to do something about it.
I generally carry a small med kit in my yak and a bigger one in the car having been on the receiving end with a smallish axe injury (no .... definitely not the axe murderer type ).

I was recently however in a situation where I was the first on scene with most knowledge where a young teen fisho gashed his leg so badly he eventually got some 80 odd stitches. I had a fairly big first aid kit but his wounds were so bad I basically had to tourniquet with a towel till help arrived and even the Paras didn't have enough gear. Those that turned up with Band-Aids had no chance whatsoever of helping.
Happily he survived ( possibly a contender for the Darwin awards in future, seems to have a death wish) hope not though and my adrenalin level finally dropped.
I have since upgraded my kit a bit and will always carry something.
A timely reminder to carry some kind of first aid for the unexpected.

Irukandji and box jelly season runs roughly end October to early May from Gladstone and up but Hervey Bay has had some reports. A sting from either needs urgent urgent help and you may only be barely aware of an Irukandji sting for about 20 to 30 mins till it really hits you.
On that ugly note,
cheers


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I carry a first aid kit in my fishing gear. Haven't had to use it yet thank goodness but I feel better for having it on board. I wonder if I should paint a red cross on the side of my yak...


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

On a recent spending spree at BCF I made damn sure that a rec3 first aid kit went into the trolley before much else. It's one of those thing that I've always wanted to get but always spent the $$$$ on fishing stuff instead :?


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Spending most of my working life in Central and north Queensland I habitually wear a full stinger suit that I purchased some years ago when I used to walk and wade the shallows fishing.

It protects me from my ankles to the neck and wrists. It also seconds for UV protection. I also wear neoprene boots and fingerless uv gloves.

The irukandji is about the size of your thumb nail and some variety's are more potent than the Box Jelly, and I would prefer not to get stung by either.

And the suit is not that hot to wear

Brownie


----------



## hobie1kanobie (Apr 7, 2008)

coming from a galaxy far far away, i have carried a first aid kit in all my vehicles, cars ,4x4's, boats and now the hobie. and yes i carry vinegar as well as a hip flask of the good stuff. i have been hooked a few times with lures and had to extracate the blighters myself, not an adventure i would go back down, but under the cicumstances, a small cut with a razor usually gets the job done. Jack not only serves as a good antiseptic, but it dulls the senses just enough.

one time whilst out hunting, i got a rather large splinter caught in the calf area, serves me right for falling down trying to follow a rather large billie goat down a way too steep gully, no one for miles and plenty of walking to get back to help, so out came the local anesthectic (spelling?) a quick jab, sharp scaple blade, no more splinter. A quick shot of jacks to sort out the nerves again, patch up the leg and off i go again. dr said i did a good job, and that i should think about being a bit more carefull. oh well next time , maybe.


----------

